# New AKC Champion



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Way to go, Nino! When does he come home? I am going to Sharon's tomorrow - will he still be with her? Can I give him a congratulatory hug?!?!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! That is wonderful!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Apres Argent said:


> Ark-Ola Cioccolato Bacio AKA Nino completed his AKC Championship yesterday in Mississippi with 3 back to back majors! Win pictures soon! Thank you Sharon Svoboda and Team! Nino is co-owned with Carole of Dogsinstyle and bred by Olesya Arkhipova. We are very proud of him! A pic from PCA as a pup!


WOW..he looks GREAT...and he must be...3 back to back majors!! :angel: How very exciting...thats the way to do it!! Major Congrats!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What a beautiful Nino! Congratulations!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Turns out I saw him finish!

Congratulations to you (and Nino and Sharon). He was beautifully presented and showed well - obviously, to win!!!

NOLA's wasn't entered, but too long without a dog show = withdrawals! So I had gone to watch and was recruited to hold ringside! 

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! Nino!!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Looking forward to his pictures.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish I could have been there! I am picking him up today! His DLA testing came in today also he tested for 6 variants which is even better news than his CH for me!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Team Nino! :adore:


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*New CH Photo*

Just arrived today!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations! What a beautiful boy.  Black, male poodle. *sigh*


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful boy.  Black, male poodle. *sigh*


He's brown! Can you believe it?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> He's brown! Can you believe it?


Seriously? Wow! If there was such a thing as a chocolate poodle, he'd be _dark_ chocolate!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> He's brown! Can you believe it?


Seriously??? He had me fooled! LOL
Brown, male poodle. *double sigh* 
(I guess the 'Chocolate' part of his name should have been a clue. D'oh!)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

And he is NOT dyed!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> He's brown! Can you believe it?


Thanks for clarifying that, CM. I swore he was a dark brown, but then was wondering. The nose gave him away.  I would hope he wasn't dyed. 

edit: say...that judge looks really familiar. Do you know her name? Some of the judges cross over with UKC.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, CM. I swore he was a dark brown, but then was wondering. The nose gave him away.  I would hope he wasn't dyed.
> 
> edit: say...that judge looks really familiar. Do you know her name? Some of the judges cross over with UKC.


It's not uncommon to dye browns (and blacks, etc. etc.) in the ring! When they are pale and in the ring you know there were not died. When they are dark, they are either dyed or very very special like Nino.

A longtime brown breeder that I know said when you have a brown with good, rich, deep color...the judges sometimes don't believe that you didn't dye the dog!!!! 

But Nino is _glorious_ in his darkness and is NOT dyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   It is REALLY something to be proud of! He has _wonderful_ structure, is very attractive, has genetic diversity, and fabulous color. Denise, Nino is going to do so much for the browns.


----------

